# culumbian shark



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

is it true that a columbian shark is a salt water fish when fully grown?
someone on another thread said that and i was just double checking with some other people because my boyfriend has a baby one in a freshwater tank with some aquarium salt added, hmmm... thanks!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes it is... Ive been told they can survive fresh when adult but from all the research I've seen they are brackish while young then full salt water.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

any suggestions on what kinda fish can go in with him at that point?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Whats he with now? and what size tank?


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

Lexus said:


> Whats he with now? and what size tank?


well right now he is like 3 inches long and is with an angel and gourami
im not sure the tank size... but he will be upgraded to a bigger one as he grows


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

bigger as in 70 gallons....thats what he needs. as for tank mates....anything he can't swallow.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

lol... well yeah his next step up will be 55g i think... then from there he will get probably a 75g


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

babyhuey has a 120 brackish tank he is in the prosses of upping to salt water, but anyway, he has a nice pair of them with scats, argentas, the other thing that looks allot liike the argenta, and Moray eel and green spotted puffers,
not sure if anything else is in there, but when i am over at his place, his sharks don;t bother anything, just swim around so pretty.....I know all of them but the puffers will get a foot long, not sure about the sharks though, i know a foot, but they may go more.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Sheesh, this reply is MIA to,,,,

Ok, babyhuey has two Very Nice Columbian sharks in a 120g, 6'' at least I think"
he is working it up to full salt, he also has with them, mono argentas, scats, Green Spotted Puffers & a moray eel,
and these other fish that look almost like the argentas I can;t remembes the name.
When I am over at his place and sit and watch his tank, the sharks just swim around nice a pleasant not bothering any body.


----------

